# Firefox Add-On für POP3/IMAP Mail Check?



## cater (25. Mai 2007)

Hiho!
Ich suche ein Add-On für den Mozilla Firefox, das meine Mail Accounts minütlich auf Mails überprüft und bei neuen Mails ein kleines Hinweisfenster zeigt. 
Ich möchte nicht den Thunderbird dafür die ganze Zeit im Hintergrund offen haben (der ja diese Notification auch erledigt), sondern lediglich das ganze im Firefox - sodass ich dann bei Bedarf Thunderbird öffne und die Mails abhole.
Das Addon sollte Linux kompatibel sein (habe openSuSE 10.2).

Google und die Addon Seite für Firefox haben mir nur Addons für gängige Freemail Dienste geliefert (GMail etc..), aber ich suche ein Addon mit dem ich meine POP3-Mail Accounts (besser noch wäre IMAP Kompatibilität) abfragen lassen kann.

Gibt's da was? Danke schonmal


----------



## AlienShooter (13. Juni 2007)

Ja das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
Suche auch schon danach, bis jetzt aber leider erfolglos :-(


----------



## stain (14. Juli 2007)

Benutzt du einen Messenger?
Falls ja, könntest du auf Miranda umsteigen, denn dafür gibt es auch ein Addon, dass deine Mails regelmäßig abfragt. hier...
Von einem Add-On für Firefox habe ich aber auch noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Guxx (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo rummeldibummel und AlienShooter, 

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem - es gibt/gab einfach keine Extension, die das kann/konnte.

Darum hab ich meine eigene Programmiert. ;-)

http://guxx.de/2007/07/25/firefox-extension-guxxmail-version-20/

Inzwischen ist es schon die 2. Version und es wird nun auch IMAP unterstützt.

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Bis dann Guxx


----------



## AlienShooter (30. Juli 2007)

cool danke ;-)

Kann es leider im Moment nicht testen, weil wir auf der Firma (wo ich es gerne auch einsetzten wollte) einen Proxy benutzten  :-/

Weiß ja nicht wie schwer das einzubauen wäre, aber vielleicht könntest du ja noch was einbauen, dass man einen Proxy da eingeben kann mit Autorisation ;o)

Gr€€tz AlienShooter


----------



## Guxx (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo AlienShooter,

muss mir das mal anschauen mit dem Proxy - wenn's zeitlich machbar ist werd ich's einbauen...

Gruss Guxx...


----------



## AlienShooter (30. Juli 2007)

cool Danke.
Kannst dein Ergebnis ja hier posten. 

Fetten Dank. 

Gr€€tz AlienShooter


----------



## stain (4. August 2007)

Selber programmiert? Würde ich auch mal gerne machen. Nur leider behersche ich keine Programmiersprache so richtig.


----------



## zer0 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze dieses AddOn für Firefox! Es gibt bei eMail Empfang auch eine kleine Meldung â la Thunderbird aus. Hier gibt es noch mehr Addons!


----------

